#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια για στέγαστρο εισόδου

## scienzearch

Καλήμερα, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι αδεια πρεπει να βγαλω για την κατασκευή ενός στεγάστρου σε είδοσο?
πλατος εισοδου στα 2 μ και το στεγαστρο θα είναι στο 1 μετρο

----------


## Xάρης

Προστέγασμα ή στέγαστρο;

----------

